# Boar



## chainsawcarver (Nov 20, 2010)

This is my first attempt with a boar.:chainsawguy:


----------



## rmh3481 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you did a pretty good job on that one!

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## jester8118 (Nov 20, 2010)

that's good, real nice job!


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like a great job. You could use it as a decoy and get some trigger time in too.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet Job! What's that in the background?


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice work! I couldn't carve a stick man if I tried. Looks great.


----------

